# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem as fotos e desenhos do meu escumador BM200/DOC ~DIY

*
Preparação da furação (furos diam 4mm)*


*Furação concluída*


*Disco Tunze*
Tenho 1 a mais para venda.


*Colocação disco*


*Escumador com copo mas ainda sem tampa*


*Escumador ainda sem base colada*


*Silenciador*






*Os desenhos para a construção do BM200/DOC DIY.*

*Cotagem*


*Identificação das peças*


*Desenhos peças*







*Deixem-me partilhar convosco o projecto 3D do escumador BM200/DOC DIY.*




Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Está muito bom.

Uma mistura de ATI com tunze eheheh.

Acho que ficou extremamente alto, em relação ao BM 200, mas o resultado deve ser bom visto os ATI fazerem uma escumação um pouco liquida, dessa forma deves conseguir obter uma espuma mais densa.

Fotos em funcionamento, esperam-se com anciedade !

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem mais algumas imagens do meu escumador...





*Microaspersores 360º comprados no AKI*















*Conclusões:*
Se bem que as condições de trabalho serão distintas, pois a água doce é em muito diferente da água salgada, parece-me notório uma redução do diâmetro das bolhas com a aplicação dos aspersores, pois no pescoço me parece agora haver uma maior quantidade das mesmas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

Que belo escumador muito bem feito. :Palmas:   :SbOk:  

A meu ver não devias usar os aspersores porque vai entupir quase de certeza com o "lixo" que passa pelo escumador.

-Usas turbina de agulhas ou normal?


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rogério

A bomba é a PSK-2500, vulgarmente conhecida como ATI modificada com mesh.
Obrigado pelos teus comentários.

Relativamente ao facto de entupir, vou aguardar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

pode até promover bolhas maiores, os aspersores, passo a explicar:

estas sofrem ali um engarrafamento colidindo e aglomerando-se nos aspersores...isto claro se vier da origem bolhas minusculas...se estas vierem já grandes pode ter o efeito contrário...

Está muito bem concebido...e tens de experimentar com os aspersores, o que se passa na realidade e o que a gente pensa que acontece vai uma longa distância...

----------


## Nuno Silva

Pedro,

Testaste os aspersores dentro de água com uma bomba de ar ligada?é que não me parece que isso vá funcionar minimamente e já nem falo da acumulação de lixo, falo mesmo do tamanho das bolhas, ou seja, as bolhas saiem minusculas por serem partidas com a bomba e depois serão acumuladas nos aspersores ficando maiores... parece-me.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno lestes o meu comentário?
foi o que eu tinha dito.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Meus amigos
O escumador foi testado com água doce... e bem sabemos que a água doce é bem distinta da água salgada no que diz respeito à sua escumação.

Em água doce, constatei uma redução do diâmetro das bolhas.

Espero ansiosamente testar em água salgada, algo que espero concretizar até ao final do ano.
Só depois é que posso verificar 'in loco' o seu comportamento.

Tentar não custa... e já tenho um alicate à espera de ter trabalho... (para arrancar os aspersores...)

O custo deste 'teste' é mínimo, menos de 5€...

Vocês argumentam que os aspersores podem levar o aumento do diâmetro das bolhas, mas e se estas colidirem umas com as outras? Vão-se juntar ou partir ainda mais?

Até podem provocar um carrocel de bolhas ainda mais alucinante!... só vendo...em água salgada...

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estive a investigar, e o facto de as bolhas se unirem ou não, tem a ver com pressão que exista na câmara.

Podem ver aqui um teste simples.

Penso que com os aspersores esteja a criar mais pressão na câmara... penso...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Como já foi dito, a ideia tb não é nova. Já experimentei e tenho amigos que tb já fizeram o mesmo teste.

Agarras numa bomba de Ar, ligas ao aspersor e metes o aspersor dentro de água... vão sair bolhas normais, grandes.

Os aspersores são bons para fazer um skimmer de injecção, juntando vários aspersores para a mesma bomba, e pondo os aspersores fora da linha de água, nesse caso sim irás ter milhões de bolhas.

Mas aguarda-se a conclusão.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia João

Mas a pressão criada por uma bomba (bombinha) de ar é muito diferente de uma pressão criada por uma bomba PSK-2500... mesmo usando uma bomba de ar 'Stellar W-60'...

Como digo, também estou ansioso pelo ensaio, mas a logística está complicada, pois o escumador não cabe na actual sump...
Já tenho a nova, mas ainda não está instalada...



Obrigado pelos comentários
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Ainda em relação há pressão, essa bomba da Sicce não te faz pressão nenhuma visto não ter pás para impulsionar a água. Tanto que a nivel de elevação essa bomba nem 1 mt faz, daái não ter pressão.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Sim João, compreendo.
Mas no entanto haverá sempre pressão na câmara, pois existe injecção continua de água+ar a somar ao obstáculo criado pela placa perfurada e pelos aspersores...

Como digo, só quando vir 'bolhinhas salgadinhas' a subirem escumador acima é que terei uma concreta noção do funcionamento ou não desta ideia...
Mas para já, pelo que tenho lido, foi uma má opção...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda não vos disse, mas experimentei o meu escumador BM200/DOC DIY no passado fim-de-semana, enquanto procedia à troca de sumps.
Cheguei à conclusão de que não posso usar o 'silenciador', pois ficava com água a mais. _(o silenciador tem um furinho de 3mm)_
Assim sendo, experimentei durante 1h (penso) sem o 'silenciador', ou seja, a bomba puxava directo do tubo com o qual vem equipada.
Nem achei que fizesse muito barulho.
E os resultados foram animadores, pois a água não subiu para além do pretendido, vi *muitas bolhas*, tantas que aquilo *nem parecia água*!
Foi tempo insuficiente para retirar porcaria da água.

Quanto aos aspersores, pareceu-me que a sua presença é irrisória...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

O tubo por onde entra o ar na bomba compras-te?

Quia são as dimensoes e o tipo de tubo?

Vou colocar um ozonizador no meu BM 200 e queria acrescentar o tubo!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> a bomba puxava directo do tubo com o qual vem equipada.


A bomba é a ATI PSK-2500, penso que seja igual à tua.





Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Sim a bomba é!

queria era mais tudo desse (da entrada de ar)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Ontem vi na loja de aquariofilia no Shopping Odivelas Parque, tubo flexível da Eheim D12/d8mm. Pareceu-me muito idêntico ao tubo em questão.
É uma questão de procurar numa loja próximo de ti.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Não têm rosca na aspiração?
Se sim mesmo que não tenham entrada de ar, podemos improvisar uma sem ter de furar a bomba e perder a garantia...

Essas bombas vêm já com entradas laterais venturi (para o ar) na aspiração? Ou tivestes de improvisar Pedro?

fiz isto nas minhas sicce 2500 ora vejam...
simples tampão em pvc de rosca, não sei se será tão eficiente como uma saida lateral, mas deve ser quase a mesma coisa.

O tampão da bomba tem apenas estees buracos porque o escumador, não aguetnta muito fluxo e assim, porque tem mais resistência a entrada de água entra mais ar...pelo menos é assim que eu penso.

menores buracos para a água, e a bomba não aguentaria com o ar, está no limite, mais ar e começa a barulheira...

De qualquer forma vejam o que esta bomba fez a um escumador fraquinho... ter atenção que se trata de 12 horas de skimmer...e ontem nem dei de comer aos peixes.

cortei as turbinas da minha sicce e coloquei o mesh, após vários meses não tinha sujidadee alguma...curioso... pode ser porque a malha é mais aberta no meu caso.
Essas ATI Pedro são também de mesh?
aconselho vivamente...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Preciso da vossa ajuda.
Ontem coloquei o meu escumador em acção. (finalmente!)

Ainda hoje de manhã, não tinha tirado nada, apesar da espuma estar, penso eu, no sítio certo para tal.

Atribuo tal facto a:
1. Ao eventual muito baixo potencial REDOX, pois o aquário nas 2 últimas semanas esteve com águas 'paradas'
2. Acrilico ainda polido
3. Baixa carga orgânica

O tempo dirá o que se passa... pois micro-bolhas não faltam...

(...)

É possível colocar o tubo por onde sai a água do escumador, dentro de água de modo a evitar o barulho da queda da mesma?

(...)

Considero que a bomba do escumador (PSK 2500) está a fazer um barulho excessivo, irritante, diria.

Lembro-me de ter visto recentemente, um tópico onde era relatado este facto e que passava por algo do género, de deixar a bomba trabalhar uns tempos sem rotor ou algo parecido...

*Será que me conseguem ajudar?*

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

2 Reparos:
- No caso das microbolhas e não escumação, é mais que normal nas primeiras 48h de funcionamento de um escumador novo. Com o tempo vais ver que começa a funcionar, partindo do pressuposto que a sua construção é efectivamente eficaz como o modelo original.

- No caso do barulho da bomba e tendo em conta que é um DIY, no Modelo Original a bomba trabalha na vertical e possui umas borrachas de grande dimensão onde apoiam as bombas, diminuindo mesmo muito o seu ruido. Nas fotos em que o experimentaste não as vejo montadas. Não sei se as estás a usar ou não. Quanto ao teu silenciador, já testaste a eficácia?

A teoria da bomba sem rotor..  :Smile:  não vejo qualquer logica nessa opção.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Gil

Obrigado.
A bomba trabalha na vertical nos BM250 e não nos BM200.
A bomba veio igualmente equipada com a borracha a que fazes referência e está colocada na sua posição.
Sim, o silenciador é extremamente eficaz de uma forma curiosa. Virado ao contrário... pois de forma 'correcta' fica com falta de ar (começa ao soluços), o que me leva a crer que tenho que alargar o diâmetro de furo.
Deve ter uns 2mm e preciso de alargar para 3mm, algo assim, mas está extremamente silencioso nesse aspecto.

Aguardar 48h... ok. O tempo custa a passar em certas ocasiões...

E quanto a colocar a saída de água do escumador, abaixo do nível da mesma para evitar o barulho da sua queda?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Podes  experimentar coloca-la na vertical e ver o resultado.

No caso do BM 250, eu tenho-o com a saida de água totalmente submersa, mas tambem é um esquema totalmente diferente do teu.

Podes colocar uma curva e um tubo na saida de água até ao fundo da sump. Ajuda tambem na eliminação de microbolhas, que, depois do escumador estar com uma escumação estável, duvido que elas apareçam.
Com esta introdução poderás ter que regular de novo o escumador.

Cps

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

No meu BM200 a saída de água do escumador encontra-se totalmente submersa mas, tal como o Gil Miguel mencionou, o design da saída de água é diferente daquele que implementaste

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Não percebo porque dizem que a saída é diferente...
A minha saída é feita por um 'T', igual ao original...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

A saida do meu ATI faz-se conforme a foto em baixo:


Cps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Já percebi!
Nada como uma imagem... então existe uma versão antiga deste modelo...
Já vi imagens com a saída feita com um 'T' em PVC...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Então é melhor adaptar o escumador  e fazê-lo assim?



Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Fazer a saida igual ao BM250 talvez seja mais complicado.. Basicamente, aquela roda preta faz subir/descer uma "gilhotina" que abre e fecha a saida de água.

Como demonstras na imagem pode resultar, mas no teu lugar experimentava primeiro a solução que referi anteriormente (uma curva 90º ligada a um tubo até ao fundo da sump).Com pvc de encaixe com ring gastas pouco mais que 3 ou 4 euros.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa tarde Gil
> 
> Já percebi!
> Nada como uma imagem... então existe uma versão antiga deste modelo...
> Já vi imagens com a saída feita com um 'T' em PVC...
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Correcto Pedro. 
Tens aqui uma foto do meu:


Modelo de 2006.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem cortei 4cm ao tubo de PVC que sustenta os 2 'T'.
Deste modo, a saída de água é feita ligeiramente abaixo do nível da mesma.
Faz algumas ondinhas interessantes e nada de barulho.

Quanto à bomba, talvez faça um pouco menos de ruído...
O ruído que ela faz, parece-me que não é constante...

Também confirmei que tenho que ter a entrada de ar completamente aberta, pois caso contrário, tenho milhares de bolhas  a entrar pelo copo dentro.
Lá está... menos ar, logo mais água.

Assim sendo, o meu silenciador não faz sentido, pois este corta o ar como sabem, pois o furo que tem neste momento é de 4mm contra os 12mm (penso) do tubo de ar da própria bomba.

Logo vou experimentar colocar um pouco de esponja azul (aquela grossa que se mete em algumas sumps) e um pouco de algodão, de forma a tentar minimizar o barulho sem prejudicar o seu funcionamento.

Uma boa notícia! Esta manhã aquilo estava com aspecto de querer começar a escumar, pois reconheci aquele 'babar' típico da espuma a querer começar a subir pelo pescoço. (começo a aprender algo...)

No entanto, o meu escumador Tunze deixa-me saudades pois é mais siliencioso que este. Vamos ver com o tempo...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:   Pedro

Fica aqui o meu,que é um DIY,ja com algumas alteraçoes.

ve se ajuda a tirar duvidas...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10123

pequeno video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iFUV3aLTkI

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Ricardo

Obrigado pela tua participação.
Pelo que vi no teu tópico, fiquei ainda com mais esperanças que as coisas vão funcionar bem!

Tenho imensa espuma, mas a um nível mais baixo que as tuas fotos mostram, e penso que seja no sítio certo.

Mais, logo abaixo do disco da Tunze, está a haver uma acumulação de espuma de forma progressiva.
É a base para ela começar a 'trepar' pelo pescoço.

Estou expectante!

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Hoje de manhã já tinha resíduos colados ao pescoço do escumador.
A espuma é nitidamente mais amarela do que aquela que se encontra a um nível inferior.

Começa a bombar!

Penso que só o posso aferir na perfeição quando tiver o aquário com mais carga orgânica do que aquela que tem tido nos últimos 2-3 anos...

Ficam algumas fotos ainda não muito explicitas... mas dá para mostrar a força do bicho! com aspersores...





*Sem copo...*






*Com copo...*






Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Para tentares eliminar o barulho da bomba, retiras o veio da bomba ...

Deixas a trabalhar durante uma semana e voltas a colocar.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu skimmer está em velocidade de cruzeiro...
A acumular resíduos no pescoço do mesmo.

O ruido inicial, parece-me agora mais suave e com o veio colocado. (parece-me que estas bombas precisam de rodagem)

Tenho 1 questão que me preocupa.
A minha sump tem 2 divisórias, separadas por um vidro com 25cm de altura, ou seja, a mesma que me pareceu indicada para o correcto funcionamento do escumador.

Acontece que em falha de corrente eléctrica (simulada), deixo de ter 25cm de altura de água e passo a ter mais por queda da mesma vinda do aquário.
Ao arrancar, a força da água é brutal e sobe-me rapidamente para dentro do copo, chegando a transbordar.
A solução provisória, passa por retirar o copo, retirar o disco da Tunze e aquilo estabiliza, voltando que a colocar os elementos retirados pela ordem inversa.
O escumador fica calmo.

Que me aconselham, para resolver esta questão da força da água quando o nível da sump está acima do 'gosto' do escumador?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Tenho exactamente o mesmo problema e a maneira como estou a pensar em resolvê-lo será com a ajuda de um sensor ligado a um relê. Quando o sensor estiver em contacto com a água (nivel de água acima do normal para funcionamento do escumador na sump) não fornecerá energia ao relê no qual o escumador se vai alimentar.

Esta é a teoria, quanto à pratica diz-me tu que material é necessário para eu montar que tu é que percebes mais de sensores, relês e essas coisas  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> Esta é a teoria, quanto à pratica diz-me tu que material é necessário para eu montar que tu é que percebes mais de sensores, relês e essas coisas


Pois... começo a ficar cansado dessas coisas... este sintoma é passageiro...nada de preocupante...
Percebo a tua ideia (qual o teu escumador?), mas esta a pensar numa outra solução... tipo um 'temporizado', um relé que após ser alimentado, estivesse cerca de 1 minuto inactivo, então sim, actuaria o escumador.
Ainda não estudei a viabilidade desta alternativa. Vou pesquisar.

Até já.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

A minha ideia era isto...

Ainda não sei o custo... quem souber...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,


O meu escumador é um ATI BM200 mas penso que praticamente todos os escumadores internos sofram com este mal.

O Carlos Dias implementou o método com o sensor, ainda não lhe perguntei qual o material que ele usou.

Esse relé temporizado também me parece interessante e teoricamente mais simples se bem que nada me garante que a água está ao nivel adequado para o funcionamento do escumador quando ele começar a trabalhar (e se o "spike" causado pela chegada da electricidade avariar a bomba de retorno? E se a bomba de retorno entupir? E se....). Sim, também o sensor ou relé para detecção do nivel de água na sump podem avariar...enfim, é impossivel prever todas as situações e complicado prever o maior numero que nos lembramos  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parece que o preço destas coisas não é animador... pois este link é para um catálogo *não* Legrand e ainda assim é caro...

E a Legrand é caríssima...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Resposta da Legrand ao pedido de cotação do 'relé temporizado com atraso de operação'.




> Bom dia,
> O preço do Relé Da Refª em epígrafe é de 86,53  de acordo com a tabela de preços 08/11 que poderá consultar directamento no site da Legrand WWW.LEGRAND.PT 
> Cumprimentos, 
> Alexandre Pereira


Já adivinhava... a bóia cada vez mais faz sentido...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu irei comprar brevemente um PLC LOGO! Siemens 220V para controlar a iluminação.
Ja tenho todo o material (1x caixa eléctrica, 4x leds e 4x tomadas 'schulk'), falta mesmo o PLC...
Com esta questão, é possível que compre um módulo de expansão que é mais barato que um relé temporizado e mais confortável que bóia+relé...

Penso que irei ter esta questão do escumador em linha de conta, quando avançar para essa situação.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Não percebo. Desculpa mas não percebo mesmo.

Eu quando tinha o meu aquário montado com sump e o escumador no primeiro compartimento, podia faltar a electricidade, ou desligar a bomba que o nível de água no primeiro compartimento nunca se alterava.

E na minha óptica é assim que deve ser mesmo para prevenir riscos de inundação.

Assim se contigo não acontece isto ou é porque a sump está mal construída ou então tens que subir mais um pouco o tubo de descarga, ou esvaziar o aquário, conforme o que der mais jeito.

Assim já não terias esse problema. Certo?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Está mal feita.
Sump simples (quis que fosse ampla) com 2 divisórias... tem alguns inconvenientes...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos do escumador em funcionamento.
Cheguei à conclusão que algo correu mal neste projecto...

*Escumador sem copo, espuma linda*




*Copo após alguns dias de uso, muita sujidade saiu destas paredes*



E agora o que foi mal projectado...
Parece-me que o disco da Tunze devia estar 3cm acima da sua actual posição.
Porquê? Porque é aqui que se encontra o limite máxima da altura da espuma.
Parece-me que o facto do disco estar 3cm abaixo, de alguma forma 'reprime' a escuma.

Como tal, tirei o disco! e estou maravilhado!
Porquê? Porque o início do pescoço está precisamente neste ponto! (nos 3 cm que faço referência) o que faz com que, mesmo sem qualquer conicidade, a espuma converge para o interior do pescoço sem qualquer dificuldade!!!





Pequeno filme demonstrativo tirado com a minha máquina fotográfica  DSC-50 (2001)

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/529/ESCUMADOR_PF5.MPG[/media]

Amanhã espero colocar fotos do copo após 24h de funcionamento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

isso promet...não aparece o video...mas deve ser brutal, só agora reparei que numa pergunta que fiz anteriormente, já tinhas dado resposta...

pensava que tinha lido tudo...lol

tirastes o tal sino da tunze? 
isso ainda simplififca mais este diy..digo eu...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António




> não aparece o video...


O vídeo já surge... não foi devido a intervenção minha... mas sei que não aparecia.




> tirastes o tal sino da tunze?


Sim. E acho que o vou esquecer... neste escumador.




> isso ainda simplififca mais este diy


Sem dúvida e sempre são menos 15 pelo menos no seu custo, menos 1 aro em acrílico...




> só agora reparei que numa pergunta que fiz anteriormente, já tinhas dado resposta...


Qual a pergunta?

Aproveito para dizer, que tenho porcaria acumulada mesmo mesmo no topo do pescoço (na aresta) e algum líquido amarelo dentro do copo.




> brutal


Eu acho que sim, nunca tive um escumador que fizesse tanta bolhas e escuma.
É uma violência brutal ainda para mais sem qualquer conicidade, aquelas espuma toda dirigi-se para a boca do pescoço, como se fossem cordeirinhos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos do escumador com 24h de funcionamento com a nova configuração (sem disco Tunze)

Não se esqueçam que o aquário está sem vivos e em 'repouso' há cerca de 2anos...









Entretanto percebi, que o índice de escumação melhora se a tampa tiver um pouco levantada possibilitando a saída do ar. Esta descoberta da minha parte, deveu-se ao facto de a tampa ter ficado mal encaixada. Quando a encaixei, a espuma desceu imediato pelo pescoço abaixo.

Percebi então porque as tampas dos escumadores têm orifícios...

Sendo assim, tenciona executar 4 furos com 1mm de diâmetro na tampa.

Que acham das fotos (aquilo que elas mostram)? e este pormenor técnico da circulação de ar?
Digam de vossa justiça.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Não há neste fórum, uma alma caridosa que me ajude a interpretar o funcionamento deste escumador? Ninguém!?

Obrigado pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,


A nível de interpretação das fotos não vou fazer muitos comentários porque sou novato nisto. No entanto, posso dizer-te como é o meu escumador (BM200) e como se comporta.

A nível de furação no copo o BM200 tem 6 furos cada um sensivelmente com 5mm.



Também a nível de regulação da altura da espuma eu coloco a rebentação literalmente onde quero simplesmente regulando a saída de água. Fechando a torneira da saída de água aumenta a altura da espuma, em oposição abrindo-a baixo o nivel de espuma. Deste modo consigo regular entre uma escumação mais seca ou mais humida.

Não sei se isto te ajuda.

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa noite
> 
> Não há neste fórum, uma alma caridosa que me ajude a interpretar o funcionamento deste escumador? Ninguém!?
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro,

Se tu moras na Paia, porque não passas aqui em casa, em Famões, para veres o meu a trabalhar.
Acho que seria o melhor que tinhas a fazer. :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Rui pela foto.
Obrigado Tiago pelo convite. Trocaremos MP nesse sentido.

Estava era mesmo à espera que alguém me ajudasse a interpretar as fotos e o filme que coloquei.

Obrigado a todos pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Pedro,

Pelo que percebi do pequeno filme, tu não tens o "pescoço cónico" dentro do escumador que te ajuda bastante a acumular a espuma na saida final.
Será que me fiz entender? É um pouco confuso, mas bastante lógico.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Tiago

Sim, sei dúvida.
Retirei o disco cónico da Tunze, pois considerei que me estava a limitar a produção de espuma/escuma...

Cheguei à conclusão de que o projecto o tem (o disco) 3cm abaixo do que seria desejável.... felizmente o início do pescoço está 3cm acima.
Ou seja, o disco tem 3cm de espessura, curiosamente a mesma medida em que o projecto falha, logo o pescoço (que estaria em contacto com a parte superior do disco) está ao nível máximo da espuma.

Esta, de forma surpreendente, é arrastada para a boca do pescoço, pois existe ligeiro contacto físico espuma-pescoço, o suficiente para a espuma ser atraída para o seu interior.

Faz-me lembrar um naufrago (espuma) que procura desesperadamente algo onde se agarrar (pescoço)...

Assim, tenho 194mm diâmetro úteis para a espuma 'brincar' com a electrostática...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Silva

Pedro,

Eu ainda não percebi bem o funcionamento desse teu escumador e pelas imagens não fico esclarecido mas pelos teus comentários acho que tens isso a trabalhar mal. Parece-me que tens a rebentação das bolhas abaixo do pescoço, certo?Na minha opinião isso é errado. Se o nível máximo de rebentação das bolhas é abaixo do pescoço isso não vai escumar bem. 

Primeiro tira os aspersores  :SbSourire2:  
Depois fecha saída de água do escumador para fazer subir o nível de água dentro do mesmo, até meio do pescoço talvez. Depois afinas melhor.

PS: se interpretei mal as tuas palavras ignora o meu post, é que torna-se complicado perceber se está bem ou não sem o estar a ver.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Meus amigos, eu estou 380km longe de casa...
De modo que de momento não tenho muitas formas de vos esclarecer...

Mas ainda assim logo tentarei fazer um sketch de forma a vos poder ilucidar melhor.

Para já vou tentar pelas palavras.

O 'fervilhar' da espuma está a tocar na parte inferior do pescoço.
Esta acaba por subir pelo pescoço e uma vez dentro deste faz aquilo a que eu chamo de 'respirar'...
Eu com o 'respirar' pretendo exemplificar aquele 'babar' da espuma, aquele subir e descer da mesma, até colocar a porcaria a nível superior e colocá-la dentro do copo.

Eu pessoalmente considero que está a trabalhar bem. Nunca tive um escumador que me tirasse tanta porcaria em 24h.... talvez o mesmo numa semana ou mesmo em duas...

Notei uma nítida alteração para melhor sem disco Tunze... 
É esta a minha análise de momento...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Notei uma nítida alteração para melhor sem disco Tunze... 
> É esta a minha análise de momento...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro,

Acredita que se meteres o disco Tunze vai ficar a trabalhar melhor. É uma questão lógica: tás a encaminhar toda a espuma e procaria para uma saida final.
Se vires que sai muito liqudo ( muita água) abres mais um pouco a saida do escumador. A espuma incial (leia-se a menos espessa ou aquela que dá origem á mais suja) terá que ficar no inicio do copo (em principio, pois depende de escumador para escumador).

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tens aqui uma foto que te esclarece melhor:

Podes ver aonde começa a espuma e o tal disco.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tens aqui outra foto:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.

Tal como prometido, junto segue um sketch de modo a tentar explicar o que o meu escumador está a fazer e que eu considero positivo...



*Configuração 'A'* 
com o disco Tunze, após ter descoberto que a tampa do escumador devia estar ligeiramente destapada para melhorar o seu desempenho, a água subia pelo pescoço acima e em poucos segundos enchia-me o copo...

_Condições_
     Ar todo aberto
     Saída de água toda aberta

*Configuração 'B'* 
Perante a situação ocorrida acima, experimentei por retirar o disco.
Após ter retirado o disco, constatei que a espuma ficava a um nível superior relativamente à config. 'A'.
Com a config. 'B' a espuma fica com uma altura de 3cm! (zona amarela)
Curiosamente ao nível da espuma, fica a boca do pescoço do escumador.
Fiquei surpreso que imediatamente a espuma tenta-se agarrar ao pescoço de modo a subir, com os resultados obtidos em 24h que podem analisar nas fotos.
Ao começar a subir, vai fazendo aquele babar, aquele 'respirar' a que já fiz referência...

_Condições_
     Ar todo aberto
     Saída de água toda aberta

Constatei que assim que fecho a tampa, ou seja, deixa de haver uma significativa saída de ar, a espuma que encontra no copo, começa a 'morrer' e a descer...

Mais uma vez reforço a ideia de que estou contente e surpreso com ele.

O ausência do disco não é lógica? 
Também julgava que não... se alguém perceber o porquê desta situação e que queira participar...

Grato pela atenção

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> *Configuração 'A'* 
> com o disco Tunze, após ter descoberto que a tampa do escumador devia estar ligeiramente destapada para melhorar o seu desempenho, a água subia pelo pescoço acima e em poucos segundos enchia-me o copo...


É normal. Sinal que tens que elevar mais o escumador até ele deixar de fazer isso. Eu tenho uma base de 7cm debaixo do meu e a saida do escumador toda aberta.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Tiago

Obrigado.
Calculava que fosse algo do género, mas já o tenho com 25cm de nível água, confiante que seria essa a altura ideal...

Subiste com quê? Eggcrate?
Como foste procurando a posição?

O máximo que posso subir serão cerca de 8cm.

Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

A maior parte desses problemas, senão mesmo todos, não ficariam resolvidos se adaptasses uma valvula na saída do escumador para poderes controlar o local onde queres a altura da escumação? (e também os furos na tampa do escumador)

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa tarde Tiago
> 
> Obrigado.
> Calculava que fosse algo do género, mas já o tenho com 25cm de nível água, confiante que seria essa a altura ideal...
> 
> Subiste com quê? Eggcrate?
> Como foste procurando a posição?
> 
> O máximo que posso subir serão cerca de 8cm.
> ...


Segundo a ATI o escumador deverá trabalhar entre os 20 a 25cm de coluna de agua.
No meu caso coloquei um cesto de flores, que se pode ver na segunda foto á esquerda (aquela grelha branca), que me elevou o escumador até á altura certa. Se for necessário, afina-se na saida depois.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> A maior parte desses problemas, senão mesmo todos, não ficariam resolvidos se adaptasses uma valvula na saída do escumador para poderes controlar o local onde queres a altura da escumação? (e também os furos na tampa do escumador)


Boas Rui,

Não no caso do Pedro, que tem agua a mais mesmo com a saida toda aberta. Só elevando o mesmo ou se ele quiser cortar a saida do escumador, ficando mais baixa, para regular melhor a pressão dentro da camara de reacção.
Penso que o mais facil seria mesmo eleva-lo com uma base perfurada (para que haja circulação por baixo e não criar depositos). O eggcrate seria uma boa opção.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Coloca o disco Pedro!
Se não quiseres elevar o escumador podes sempre fechar um pouco a entrada de ar, que normalmente faz com que a espuma desça um pedaço.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Não posso fechar o ar... pelo menos para já, pois assim que o fecho um pouco, a água sobe demasiado...

Este fim-de-semana, irei tentar fazer algumas experiências.

Entretanto, ontem falei com a minha esposa e disse-me que o copo teria cerca de 2 dedos de água amarelada e que na tampa estaria alojada uma boa quantidade de matéria castanha (lama).

Sem disco... :yb665:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos do escumador após uma semana de funcionamento sem o disco Tunze...









Escumador depois de limpo e em funcionamento. Cerca de 3cm de espuma e a subir pelo copo...








Qual a vossa análise a este comportamento?

Obrigado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Penso que ganhavas alguma coisa colando o disco da tunze mesmo no topo do corpo. A finalidade desse rebordo e , simultaneamente,fazer algum refluxo das bolhas de ar , ao mesmo tempo que ajuda a canalizar a espuma para o pescoço do escumador.No se qual e o diametro da tua saida de agua,mas no meu,tem 40mm,e da perfeitamente para regular a altuta da agua no escumador.O meu esta a funcionar com 30cm de agua,e,ate agora,regulo-o da forma que quero,regulando um fluxo maior ou menor na saida.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas outra vez
Estive a estudar os teus desenhos ,com mais atenção, e verifiquei duas incorrecções nas dimensoẽs dos tubos . Em relação ao BM200 o tubo que vem da plca furada tem 120mm e o teu tem 100mm. O copo do escumador tambem te 120mm e o teu tem 100mm.Penso que o que te disse no post anterior pode mesmo resolver-te oproblema.No que eu fiz,tive que cortar 50mm do tubo que vem da placa furada,para ficara funcionar melhor,espalhando a espuma por quase todo o corpo do escumador(parte exterior do corpo) pois faz refluxo no disco abaulado e volta a descer pelo corpo, antes de entrar para o tubo do copo.
Podes dizer-me como fazes os desenhos que apresentas? Se soubesse explicava-te melhor.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Entendo.
Cortar 50mm torna-se difícil, pois implicava descolar o acrílico este ficaria deformado pelo calor...
Uma solução passa por colocar a 'anilha' que suporta o disco cerca de 3cm acima... isso implicava cortar a parte superior do escumador, colocar a nova 'anilha' e voltar a colar, e colocar o disco...
Isso implicava também cortar o pescoço do escumador em igual medida...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Não necessariamente.Experimenta manter o corpo tal como esta,colas a anilha,se for necessario,no topo do copo e experimentas.Penso que e capaz de resultar.Isto dito sem ver i bicho ao vivi,mas pelas quotas acho suficiente.Não tens obrigatoriamente que descolar a quente,ha mais maneiras de fazer isso.
Não me podes responder as quetoesque te pus?

----------


## Antonio_Mota

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...scumador41.JPG
O que estou a tentar explicar ,e,usando esta foto,sobes o disco do escumador para o topo do copo,e experimentas,penso queresulta,uma vez que nessa subica do disco vais ganhar espaço que te falta para a expansão das bolhas.Ainda tens o outro disco para vender?
E podes-me dizer qual e o software que usas para fazer os desenhos?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Por aquilo que analiso, penso que deveria apenas subir em 3cm a posição do disco, pois esta é a cota onde anda o topo da espuma.

Muito sinceramente eu ainda não percebi qual a vossa opinião...

Passo a explicar.
Neste momento, sinto que tenho um escumador que me tira num dia, o que o Tunze 220/3 me tirava numa semana...

A vossa opinião é de que ele tem capacidades, está a trabalhar mas pode melhorar?
Ou não está a cumprir aquilo de que se espera dele?




> Ainda tens o outro disco para vender?
> E podes-me dizer qual e o software que usas para fazer os desenhos?


Relativamente ao software não respondi mais cedo por puro esquecimento
Uso o AutoCad.

Quanto ao disco ainda está disponível.

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  Pedro

Consegues subir (elevar) mais o escumador?

eu subiria o maximo possivel....
tornava a afinaçao mais subtil!!


 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Ricardo

Tenho espaço para o elevar em cerca de 8cm...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Bom dia Ricardo
> 
> Tenho espaço para o elevar em cerca de 8cm...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



sobe 5 cm e faz teste o gajo,penso que vai melhorar...(sem esse tal disco da tunze)   ps:nao vejo o porque ou a necessidade de colocar isso!!!!

 :SbOk:  coloca fotos depois

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Pedro
Pelas quotas dos desenhos,se colares o disco no topo do corpo ganhas,em relaço a vesao inicial,85mm.Penso que esse espaço,juntamente co a funço que o disco desempenha,(provocar  um refluxo das bolhas em direçao ao fundo)te aumenta significativamente o trabalho do escumador.Obrigado pelas respostas.Mnada-me mp sobre o disco,estou a fazer dois escumadores DIY e a principal dificuldade e fazer um disco o mais perfeito possivel..O disco tem uma funçao hidridinamica,as bolhas ,ao passarem por ele,criam uma tubolencia,sendo encaminhadas para o pescoço do escumador,Como ha confluencia de correntes,cria-se uma corrente descendente que provoca a descida de parte das bolhas,enquanto as que teem espaço vao para o pescoço e acabamarebentar no copo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Esses 85mm serão em demasia, pois a água não chega até lá!
Teria que fechar o ar em muito, para a  água subir essa quantidade! e assim perder rendimento...

Eu não sei... mas ele continua a retirar porcaria da água...

O disco tem 194mm de diâmetro, não sei se te interessa...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Pedro e assim:tens uma altura total de 490mm.o BM200 tem 480mm.O Ati BM200 funciona com uma bomba igual a tua,e altura do corpo e sensivelmente a mesma. No teu caso,como tens o tubo interior de menor diametro crias ma maior pressão e velocicidade na coluna montante das bolhas.Por isto penso que vai ficar a escumar bem. O meu te 500mm de altura ,tubo de 120mm a seguir a placa furada e tebo de 120mm no tubo do pescoço,e escuma bem. O mais importante, na escumação e o nº de bolhas o seu tamanho e o tempo de contacto com a agua.Penso que assim ficasa ganhar.E so a minha opiniao,ainda não vi o briquedo a funcionar.Estou a fazer dois escumadores um que vai ficar com 330mm de altiura,mas que vai ter o pescoço mais alto,e feito em duas medidas diferentes ainda a definir,e outro com corpo com 500mm de altura ,o disco da Tunxe, se la chegarmos,e um pescoço com 210mm com tubo de 100mm.Ambos os corpos são feitos com tubo de 200mm de diametro.
A maior dificuldade que tenho e em moldar os discos,com formaaceitavel,pois não fiz nenhum molde para o efeito(ja esta previsto e pensado,mas não executado :Whistle:  )Tenho estado a acompanhar,desde ha dias,este teu topico,para ir trocando ideias com o pessoal,e, neste cas em particular,contigo,para ver a evolução dos nossos DIY nesta area :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

A semana passada procedi a uma alteração na tampa do escumador.
Nunca me tinha apercebido para que serviam os oríficos nas tampas do escumador...

O que é certo, é que depois desta alteração, o escumador evidenciou uma melhoria no seu rendimento.
Lembro que continuo sem o disco colocado...

As imagens falam por si.
Uma nota, a seringa serviu para aplicação da cola líquida.
Os furos têm 5mm de diâmetro.
As fotos são de uma semana de funcionamento.














Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O que vos parece o rendimento do escumador?
Seria bom 'escutar' a vossa opinião para evoluir...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

A mim parece-me bem tendo em atenção que, se não estou em erro, tens o aquário praticamente vazio, certo? Logo essa quantidade de sujidade em uma semana de funcionamento parece-me bem para uma escumação relativamente liquida.

----------


## António Vitor

isso é subjectivo e dificil de quantificar depende daquilo que tu tens na água...

Se tiver pouca matéria orgânica, nem o melhor escumador do mundo escumará grandes quantidades ... como é óbvio...

parece-me bem, embora algo liquida, como eu prefiro...julgo haver mais eficiência embora encha mais rápido o copo...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas  Pedro,

Não querendo, de forma alguma, falar mal do teu bom trabalho com esse escumador, mas a mim não me surpreendeu essa escumação que ai tens.
Antes pelo contrario, parece-me muito pouco para uma semana. Continuo a insistir para que metas o disco da Tunze, pois irás encaminhar melhor toda a porcaria para o pescoço do escumador.
Fica o conselho. :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

O problema da ausência do disco, será mais a acumulação de bolhas (com estas a ficarem maiores nessa zona) do que própriamente a não orientação das mesmas, digo eu...talvez uma ligeira depressão...
estou á espera dos plásticos para fazer o meu...
 :Wink: 

Mas não era o Pedro que nem seres vivos tem na água...para água sem DOC, julgo que não está mal...

é tremendamente injusto dizer seja o que for, com base apenas na tal escumação, por causa disso.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> O problema da ausência do disco, será mais a acumulação de bolhas (com estas a ficarem maiores nessa zona) do que própriamente a não orientação das mesmas, digo eu...talvez uma ligeira depressão...
> estou á espera dos plásticos para fazer o meu...
> 
> 
> Mas não era o Pedro que nem seres vivos tem na água...para água sem DOC, julgo que não está mal...
> 
> é tremendamente injusto dizer seja o que for, com base apenas na tal escumação, por causa disso.


Boas Antonio,

Tenho um nano de 50Lt montado a cerca de 1 ano na garagem, só com areao e rocha viva, e o escumador (um TMC para 200lt) está sempre a tirar porcaria. Não tenho nem peixes, invertebrados ou corais lá dentro, só rocha viva e areão.
Para mim o disco da Tunze é um elemento lógico nesta montagem, pois encaminha as bolhas ou a espuma para uma saida, havendo logo melhor escumação ou aproveitamento da mesma.
Podes ver aqui que toda a espuma lateral não esta a ser aproveitada, pois não tem uma saida para liberta a porcaria que nela está agarrada:


Tens aqui o original que se ve o tal "encaminhamento" da espuma:

----------


## António Vitor

pois, talvez tenhas razão...

criar o tal abaulamento no plástico é dificil...

acho que é a parte mais complicada no diy...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> pois, talvez tenhas razão...
> 
> criar o tal abaulamento no plástico é dificil...
> 
> acho que é a parte mais complicada no diy...


Mas o Pedro já tem essa peça que é o disco da Tunze. Logo seria de aproveitar a mesma, lógico que terá de afinar todo o escumador de novo (saidas e entradas de agua) o que é relativamente fácil, pois seria só elevar mais um pouco o escumador.
Fica a foto do escumador do Pedro, que mais uma vez volto a dizer, seria a minha opção de montagem:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Obrigado a todos pela vossa participação.
Já estou a preparar as coisas para aplicar o disco.
Vou colocar uma peça com D200 x L30mm no topo do corpo do escumador, onde assenta o copo para elevar o pescoço em 30mm.
Vou colocar umas peças ( 3 ou 4) na base onde devia assentar o disco.
Estas peças vão ter 30mm de comprimento. (altura)

Assim, consigo elevar o disco em 30mm, que me parece que é aquilo que devo levantar.
Espero ter o material para aplicar até ao final da semana.
Parece-me que assim vou de encontro às vossas opiniões.

Entretanto, já estou a magicar outro escumador, mais parecido com o DOC da Tunze, de forma a optimizar o tempo em que as bolhas estão no escumador... estou a preparar as coisas para pedir orçamento ao material.

Obrigado a todos
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem os primeiros esboços daquilo que será (penso...) o meu novo escumador, baseado no BM200 da ATI e o DOC da Tunze.
O copo não está representado.

A ideia passa por aumentar a superfície de trabalho das bolhas de ar.






Que acham?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Segundo o que estou a perceber desse desenho é que não vai ter tempo de reação suficiente para escumar bem.
Porque não mantens o que tens mas com o disco Tunze. Experimenta tirar os aspersores e vê como se comporta só com o disco.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Tiago

Obrigado pela tua participação.




Não percebo o porquê de afirmares que não há tempo de reacção...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa noite Tiago
> 
> Obrigado pela tua participação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não percebo o porquê de afirmares que não há tempo de reacção...
> 
> ...


Para não haver duvidas, esclarece-me a entrada e a saida do escumador.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Tiago

A entrada de água é feita pelo furo inferior, à semelhança do actual escumador.
A saída de água é feita pelo furo superior, pelo tubo PVC...

Quais são as tuas dúvidas? Que achas?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Pedro,desculpa la ,mas ,pelo desenho que postaste,tens tudo as avessas.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/529/img1.PNG.
Este desenho esta correcto,so tens qur colar o disco mais acima,mais nada.Daqui nao te posso ajudar muito mais,so se quiseres ver o meu,que estou a fazer,e para o qual quero o disco.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite a todos

Cada vez percebo menos de escumadores  :Smile:  ...

Se estou a aproveitar os 200mm de diâmetro do tubo, e não os meus actuais 100mm (120mm no original)... não estou a optimizar o seu rendimento??

O DOC da Tunze, é mais ou menos assim, tirando a placa perfurada....

Podem-me explicar sff?

Grato pela atenção

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Pedro,

Segundo a noção que o desenho dá, é bastante provavel que venhas a ter problemas com microbolhas no aquário ou sump, pois a saida do escumador está muito proximo da zona de "turbilhão". 

Tenta manter-te o mais fiel possivel ao ATI por vários motivos. 
-Já deu provas que é um bom (diria até excelente) escumador
-Estás a utilizar uma bomba desenhada para esse tipo de medidas e "desenhos" interiores
-É mais fácil aproximares esse que tens a um original do que tentares fazer mistura de dois bastante diferentes um do outro e sair borrada, ou não!
-Já tens ai o material todo para que tudo corra bem.

Não quero ser chato, mas se fosse eu que tivesse a fazer esse escumador, tirava-lhe os aspersores e punha o disco Tunze na medida correcta em altura, medida essa que terás de ver num original. Acho que o BM 200 é mais pequeno que o meu. Se for igual posso-te dar as medidas deste que cá tenho (BM 250).
Aconselho-te tambem a meteres a bomba a trabalhar "enviosada" em relação ao corpo do escumador. Razão simples: as microbolhas não sobem logo, andam á roda na primeira camara "capturando" mais porcaria até sairem pelos buracos e formalizando aquela espuma espessa mais em cima.

Se estás mesmo a ponderar fazer tudo de novo, faz um BM 250 (2 bombas,etc), garanto-te que chega e sobra para o teu sistema! :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
O desenho que tens no link que "postei"esta correto para aquilo que pretendes fazer.Põe o disco no topo do corpo,tira os aspersores,e a agua chega la na boa.Os 85mm que tens desde o anterior local do disco e o que te estou a dizer,permitem que as bolhas derivem de cima para baixo,com a turbolencia do disco,dando um maior tempo de contacto entre a agua e o ar,permitindo assim uma melhor escumação.Da forma que tinhas,as bolhas eram directamente dirigidas para o pescoço do copo,nao chegando a navegar a deriva no corpo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontei tirei os aspersores do BM200/DOC ~DIY...
Coincidência ou por qualquer outro motivo que não me tenha apercebido, a bomba do escumador está deveras silenciosa!!!

Não notei qualquer alteração ao comportamento do mesmo... a nível de escumação.

Este fim-de-semana espero colocar o disco na posição correcta...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que as palavras do Tiago Garcia/António Mota foram sábias, toma nota uma coisa, que pH tinha qunado o protótipo escumou e tirastees as fotos? (uma nota em forma depergunta...já vais perceber)

tem uma importância tremenda, com pH alto o meu escmador que acho até pior que o teu protótipo (tou á espera de plásticos desde inglaterra que nunca mais vêem...ha e agora tou de férias seria muito bom para conceber o tal diy skimmer) entra em parafuso, e espuma até dizeer chega...

umas casas décimais (estou a falar do pH) acima e espuma vigorosamente, abaixo perde força...

aliás see tiveres aí a água muito tempmo parada, podes até teres isso ácido e escumação em água abaixo de 7.8 acho que é dificil ou inexistente.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Não faço ideia dos níveis de PH... nem antes ou depois... (é o costume...)
Há muito que não adiciono Kalk também...
A única manutenção tem sido a troca diária de 3-4L de água salinada com sal da Red Sea...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

daquilo que eu percebi e o meu escsumador é semelhante nalguns aspectos, as bolhas são concentradas num menor espsaço, com o mesmo diametro do tubo interno do copo, assim evita-se que estas possam sair, e a maior parte sobe

No entanto, o ressto do corpo é usado, para as bolhas que saem desta zona, se tiveres o disco da tunze, as tais foragidas, que são importantes visto ficarem mais tempo na água, são direccionadas para o copo novamente...não sei se estas a ver, mas acho que o principio é este.

A placa dos buracos, é mais uma forma de aumentar o teempo com que as bolhas estão no skimmer, do que outra coisa...concentrando-as...

a saida da água será o mais distante possivel das bolhas (parte inferior do skimer externa, as foragidas não vão chegar cmopletamente abaixo (depende da potência bomba e qunatidade de ar), elas vão querer de novo subir...

não sei see estás a ver...acho que o funcionamento é este, alguém que souber melhor que me corrija...

é tudo um compromisso, e os tamanhos e etc...foram estudados pelos engenheiros (´seerá?, ou por tentativa e erro), se não concentrassem as bolhas na parte central, haveria concerteza em termos médios, mais tempo de contacto ar/água,  visto estas não se direcionarem logo para o copo (batiam no pescoço), o que pode ser bom, até certo ponto, só que terias de usar bombas menos potentes e menos ar, porque este sairia...tinha mais hipóteses disso.

tem tudo uma lógica e foi tudo estudado, sem o disco da tunze, não podes usar bombas tão potentes e será dificil redireccionar as tais bolhas que saem do centro...que serão muitas...

tenta seguir no que for possivel as medidas desses escumadores, os ati para as bombas que têm são do mais eficiente que existe. ou quase...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos




> Ontem tirei os aspersores do BM200/DOC ~DIY...
> Não notei qualquer alteração ao comportamento do mesmo... a nível de escumação.


Bom... afinal parece que teve efeito... hoje de manhã acordei com o copo cheio de água! Algo que não me tinha acontecido enquanto tive os aspersores... Não houve falha de energia... portanto, significa que tenho que levantar o escumador... de modo a baixar o nível de água

Bom, 3cm vai subir de certeza, pois é o que vai subir o disco.
No entanto ainda não sei se tenho todo o material para proceder a essa operação.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

OLa Pedro
Eu vou deixar de insistir,apesar de teres posto aqui a evidencia da minha razao,sobe os 85mm,A altura da agua no corpo regula-se atraves do tubo de saida,nao pela altura do escumador na sump.Pelo que acabaste de referir, a agua,contrariamente aquilo que dizias,sempre chega la acima,conforme ja te tinha referido.Tens a informaçao toda que precisas para isso dar certo,experimenta.Esqueci-me de referir,e se calhar dai a possivel duvida,o tubo do copo tem que encaixar na abertura do disco da Tunze,e nao pode vir mais abaixo.Tem que ficar a face do disco.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho passado horas (demasiadas...)  a analisar o comportamento do meu escumador...

1.
Retirei os aspersores após várias insistências da vossa parte.
Constatei de imediato que o barulho que o escumador fazia, reduziu e em muito...
O nível da água subiu...

2.
Da posição inicialmente prevista, tive que subir o disco em 50mm.
Coloquei 3 pequenas peças em acrílico de ch. 3mm com as dimensões de 10 x 50mm.
Coloquei-as em 'tripé' e coloquei o disco em cima delas.

3.
Com o disco colocado, a espuma tenta subir mas não consegue!
Porquê? Tal como o António Mota afirmou, o pescoço do escumador tem que ficar assente directamente no disco.
Ora, o disco tem 80mm de diâmetro no seu topo.
O meu pescoço tem 100mm de diâmetro, que apesar de ficar assente na geometria do disco, acaba ainda assim por quebrar e electrostática das bolhas...

4.
O meu próximo passo, passa por alterar o pescoço do meu copo reduzindo o diâmetro do seu pescoço para 80mm.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Tenta,antes de qualquer outra modificação,subir o nivel de agua no escumador,e ve se resulta.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

E como faria isso?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boa tarde António
> 
> E como faria isso?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



Tens várias maneiras:
Fechando mais a saida de água do escumador 
Subir mais a saida de água do escumador
Aumentando o nivel de coluna de água na sump (ou se o escumador estiver em cima de "algo", basta retirar esse "algo")

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ainda não percebi porque razão devo aumentar o nível de água dentro do escumador. Com estas alterações já subiu 50mm...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Se subires o nivel da agua no escumador,as bolhas ja vao rebentar dentro do pescoço do mesmo.Experimenta,nao custa nada....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ontem coloquei o disco a 70mm acima da medida inicial, pois constatei que a 50mm seria demasiado baixo.
Mas penso que o ideal será 60-65mm.

Entretanto ontem tive um tiro de sorte e arranjei tubo de D80mm para o pescoço do escumador para encaixar convenientemente no disco e o teste foi bastante positivo, pois a água começou logo a subir pelo mesmo.

Mais, arranjei igualmente tubo D200mm para o novo escumador.

Sendo assim:
Tubo D200 x L350 com 1 furo D32 e outro D35
Tubo D80 x L155mm

Total: 28€

Entretanto estou a pensar fazer a saída de água de ambos escumadores ao nível do furo.
Assim, qualquer um deles não necessitará de afinação, pois irei fazer isso aquando da sua construção/re-construção


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Nao conheço nenhum escumador que ja nasça afinado,mas o teu podera ser o primeiro.Qualquer escumador tem que ter possibilidade de afinaçao.Eu continuo se perceber aas tuas duvidas,ja te puz o teu desenho que esta correcto,a excepçao da posiçao do disco,mais nao consigo.Mas que precisas de afinaçao,precisas..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Tinha ideia de que os Bubble King não precisavam de afinação...
Se aquando da sua construção aferirmos com rigor o seu funcionamento, então será bem construído e não precisa de afinações...

Pareceu-me isso nos testes que fiz ontem..

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

OK,Pedro,faz como quiseres..depois conta como correu.Mas faz de forma a que,se depois vires que e necessario,teres hipotese de colocar uma forma qualquer para regular o nivel de agua no escumador.Espero que tudo corra bem :yb663:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ando nisto há muito pouco tempo mas já li um bom bocado e também me parece que, para além de ser uma necessidade a afinação também é util pois podemos regular o tipo de escumação que pretendemos fazer, mais liquida ou mais espessa, sem regulação como vais conseguir isso Pedro? 
Basta colocares *qualquer* método de regulação do nivel de água dentro do escumador para teres todos os teus problema resolvidos...consegues fazer isso através de qualquer coisa que te estrangule a saída de água ou regulando a altura do escumador ou...
Ou eu não estou a conseguir ver o problema ou tu não tens nenhum problema  :Smile: 

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos (ainda não almocei, isto de participar em feiras...)

Ontem ainda arranjei um tempinho (à meia noite e meia... :yb665: ) e afinei o escumador.
Coloquei agora o disco 60mm acima da posição inicial.
Parece-me que é o sítio ideal, pois hoje de manhã via alguma espuma como já vi em fotos (que não minhas...)

Espero para a semana modificar o copo (estarei ocupado até próximo Domingo na feira da Batalha...)

Tenho que desligar que está aqui o secretário de Estado!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Cheguei à conclusão final de que o disco da Tunze deverá estar a 55mm.
O pescoço do escumador deverá ter um diâmetro de 80mm e não de 100mm.

Sim, longas observações têm sido feitas

A versão 2 deste escumador está a ser trabalhada.

Será mais Tunze DOC do que BM200, mas com o melhor de ambos, penso.
A ideia passa por aplicar os conhecimentos adquiridos na V1.0

Com a nova versão, terei maior diâmetro (200mm contra os actuais 100mm) de trabalho de bolhas, apesar da altura ser a mesma do tubo que sai da placa perfurada da V1.0.
A placa perfurada irá ficar a 260mm contra os actuais 90mm de altura.
Desta placa perfurada, sairá um tubo de 100mm de diâmetro com cerca de 40mm de comprimento, contra os actuais 170mm.



*Peça 3 -* placa perfurada com furos D4mm e um furo de D32 para saída de água.
*Peça 6-* placa para suporte disco Tunze

O escumador não terá qualquer tipo de regulação, pois a saída de água será fixa. Todas as cotas foram definidas após vários testes ao longo de vários dias e diferentes condições de trabalho aplicados na V1.0.
A V2.0 irá ser assemblada (colada), não sem antes aferir a sua qualidade.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Estou a fabricar um escumador, ligeiramente parecido com o teu, com ideias dali e acolá...


aumentar o sitio do reactor para as bolhas não sei se será boa ideia, repara, isso existe para quebrar a turbulência... tens mais espaço para a reacção das bolhas mas estas não gostam de ficar muito tempo em baixo, sobem...portanto não sei se ganhas muito...possivelmente ainda vais perder...

as coisas não são lineares antes os escumadores não tinham estas zonas de quebra de turbulência e funcionavam...embora menos eficientes...

a essa altura que queres meter a placa não precisas sequer de a meter, eu não metia, equacionei construir um ao estilo de um H&S que vi sem a tal placa, mas cheira-me que perdes alguma eficiência...

Se as bolhas chocarem com as moléculas orgânicas com alguma força cinética, acho que não há aderência...

daí a tal ideia de usar a parte central do escumador para quebrar a turbulência foi uma excelente ideia não sei de que marca...logo no inicio usando depois o resto da altura do mesmo para efectivamente criar zonas de aderência ar/proteinas

algumas bolhas que choquem na zona do pescoço voltam a subir, queremos o menos possivel...disto

não é a largura o traço principal, mas por serem largos há menos turbulência e consegue mesmo sendo mais pequenos escumar eficientemente... e há espaço para a tal quebra de turbulência central que acho importante em escumadores pequenos como o caso.

O meu escuumador tá todo cortado, com serrote, e com as "rodelas" produzidas com tico tico...

vou ter de usar um truque para conseguir vedar/colar, mas já tive a experimentar e a produção de massa de acrilico para colar é viável (com solvente cola acrilico), falta só messmo tentar lixar o máximo para ter no que for humanamente possivel um melhor contacto ente peças no resto a massa servirá...

gostaria de ter usado o teu equipamento...até os furos foram feitos a olho e aleatóriamente...
 :Smile: 

pelo tamanho equivale a 5x o meu anterior, parece um pigmeu agora, básicamente é um cruzamento h&S com um bm, os tamanhos foram entuitivamente achados depois de andar à procura na net de tamanhos para os escumadores..com esta largura eles não fogem muito destes tamanho máximo 5 cms com diversas bombas, bomba mais potente podes aumentar o tamanho, e aumentar a largura do pescoço....etc....

para o meu usei tubo dee 90 mm para o pescoço e 200mm para o corpo, altura total à volta de 60 cms tudo com copo, e do reactor principal 33 cms...o tal com 200 mm

aqui foi intuitivamente ... talvez podesse usar mais altura, tenho quase 30 cms de nivel na sump...istto também conta...quase tanto como a bomba. mas o pescoço vai ser comprido e ai também se faz escumação...
não quiiz fugir muito das marcas, testar com apenas uma sicce 2500 com mesh e se vir que aguenta meto depois duas....

de certeza que será mais eficiente que o meu anterior.... absoluta...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Antonio Vitor.Na saida abre um furo de 40mm.Ficas prevenido para todas as situçoes.Depois pois uma valvula a regular a altura que queres.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado, pena já ter lido depois dee ter comprado o tubo...

já comprei e foi de 32 mm...agora não  posso voltar atrás..a valvula é de 40 mm isto porque as valvulas em venda fazem uma restrição interna, portanto as de 40 (tubo 40) tem um corpo interno de 32.

ainda não colei nada se reparar que preciso ded baixar o sitio da escumação prolongo o pescoço...
 :Wink:  outra solução era subir o escumador deentro da sump, para o caso e como é diy não deve ser prerciso... tenho é de verificar o tamanho do pescoço bem antes dee colar...

certamente que irei colocar duas bombas quasee de certeza
lol

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem as primeiras fotos do BM200/DOC DIY V2.0


*Furos D3.5mm*




*Furo D32mm com broca craneana para madeira*




*Mó para efectuar ligeiro ajuste ao furo D32mm*




*Tubo PVC para saída de água*




*Sutamento 45º*




*Ajuste dos sutamentos*




*Tubo de saída de água com válvula*




*Tubo de saída de água com válvula e placa perfurada*




Mais logo o trabalho continua...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Junto segue desenho 3D, daquilo que será a parte superior do novo escumador.
Permitirá colocar uma purga na base do copo.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Estou a aprender e ganhar gosto pela pesquisa e experimentação.
Há um ano e meio atrás, não tinha esse gosto.

Se tivesse ficado parado, hoje por exemplo, não existia o *COADAS* - *C*entro *O*peracional de *À*gua *D*oce e *Á*gua *S*algada... e que gozo me dá tê-lo!

Fazer este escumador, é um desafio, que pode sair caro ou não.
Ainda está dentro de um plafond aceitável para uma brincadeira.
Caso não saia bem, aproveito o tubo nele aplicado, para rectificar directamente a V1.0.

Quanto mais não seja, sou obrigado a fazer ginástica mental, quer a nível de projecto (papel), desenho 3D (AutoCAD) e na bricolage.

Tenho-me divertido! e isso é bastante saudável.

PS - Porque não olhas para o Tunze DOC 9240 ?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

sim também me dá prazer, e estou a gostar, também de ler os teus projectos, consegues ter acabamentos excelentes...eu consigo fazer a coisa mas de forma mais grosseira, embora não acho que isso tenha grandes impactos na performance...

não tenho paciência para desenhar os furos antes de os furar...
é a olho...e rápidamente...
é só um exemplo...a irregularidade dos furos para os tubos tapo depois com acrilico e com solvente depois de seco fica tapado....

pequenos pormenores...e porque é que os teus projectos ficam deveras com muitissimo bom aspecto...


portanto força nisso... 

O meu outro problema é monetário é óbvio que eu gostaria de acabar isto com um escumador funcional...

não vou gastar deppois da próxima tentativa em mais nenhum diy (na arte da escumação) será um escumador dos tais de prestigio... aqui não vou olhat acustos no entanto espero não ter de desembolsar esse dinheiro...

Tunze DOC 9240 ?
tens as medidas dele?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Medidas? Nop!
Enganei-me, DOC 9420 e não 9240..

Fica aqui o link - http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=PT&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter055
Tenta ver os PDF's

Se comprar algum, vai ser um Bubble King!

PS - Se achas que a placa perfurada está a perturbar o funcionamento do escumador, porque não a furas com uma broca cujo diâmetro ganhe a área furada?
Ou então, se achas que não foste muito bruto com a cola, tenta descolar a placa com uma chave de fendas. Se ela levantar um pouco, começas a fazer força com a chave na periferia da zona colada com um movimento circular.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Acho optimo o teu empenho nos teus DIY.A forma como desenhas o projecto e muito boa,razao porque te coloquei a pergunta sobre o software que usavas para desenhar.Eu,infelizmente,de CAD nao pesco nada.Deves continuar a fazer o que te da gozo,e pela mesma razao que faço os meus.Vai dizendo como corre,tenho pena de nao saber por um desenho como tu,porque, penso,te iria ajudar em alguma coisa.Para descolares o acrilico,usa cloroformio aplicado com uma agulha de seringa,e com bastante cuidado,e solvente do acrilico.Da noticias

----------


## António Vitor

quem queria descolar o acrilico era eu e não o Pedro, e não disse para ele parar, disse apenas que achava que não iria funcionar, a tal placa em cima, por pura intuição note-se..nada cientifico... 

e qualquer forma obrigado pela reposta António, mas é complicado eu colei com a tal massa e aquilo básicamente soldou Completamente, usei acrilico do espesso de 5 mm, pior ainda...

e disse que inventar só com muito tubo, (o meu caso note-se) e se ele pode, pode descobrir alguma coisa ou fazer melhor que os originais porque o homem tem jeito e dedicação...

eu desisto rápdo...
as grandes invenções da humanidade não foram nas grandes empresas...mas em garagens e afins...

já agora e mais uma vez, alguém que tiver concebido um escumador diy com alguma medida pré-definida e que este funcione bem...ou quem tiver os escumadores que referi e suas smedidas que indiquem por favor...
senão vai ter messmo de ser aquele h&S...

vou criar um tópico para não estar sempe a assaltar o tópico do Pedro, talvez mesmo apgar algunss posts, que possam introduzir pouco ao assunto  "escumadores do Ferrer", são os dele não  os meus...
peço desculpa....

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Antonio Vitor
Eu percebi,nao me passou pela ideia nenhuma recomendaçao de paragem da tua parte.Acho que puz informaçao para os dois no mesmo topico.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Acho que ja me ajudasre a resolver um problema que eu tinha,que era o do assentamento do copo no dico superior.Eu tinha resolvido de outra maneira,com uma uniao de pvc,mas sem duvida,que a aba que deixaste e a melhor ideia e a mais funcional e segura

----------


## António Vitor

não antónio, não levei a mal, poderias não ter lido bem, já me aconteceu n vezes...

foi mesmo auto censura...ninguém me disse nada...
 :Wink: 
já apaguei alguns posts, e vou iniciar um topico para os meus problemas, assim é de mais fácil leitura este tópico...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> já apaguei alguns posts, e vou iniciar um topico para os meus problemas, assim é de mais fácil leitura este tópico...


Não faz qualquer sentido apagar qualquer post!




> Acho que ja me ajudasre a resolver um problema que eu tinha,que era o do assentamento do copo no dico superior.Eu tinha resolvido de outra maneira,com uma uniao de pvc,mas sem duvida,que a aba que deixaste e a melhor ideia e a mais funcional e segura


Todos os posts serão produtivos para uns ou para outros!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

já apaguei...lol desculpa no entanto os mais importantes deixei ficar...

era só para não densificar o teu tópico que é dee qualidade...com o tamanho fica pesado e de dificil de leitura...hops mais um reply para encher isto...com pouca coisa de substãncia...
heheeh

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos


**** Desenhos Finais BM200/DOC DIY V1.1 ****

Após várias observações, experiências e horas dispendidas, seguem agora os desenhos finais do escumador V1.1.
As modificações têm a ver com a subida em 50mm do suporte do disco Tunze.
A ligação escumador-copo, foi também modificada para permitir a implementação de uma purga no copo.
O diâmetro do pescoço foi também reduzido de D100 para D80mm para assentar no disco da Tunze.
Os desenhos com o ponto de exclamação, identificam as alterações efectuadas da V1.0 para a V1.1.














Mais tarde seguirão os desenhos 3D e as respectivas fotos.
Algumas das peças ainda não estão produzidas. Espero assemblar tudo no fim-de-semana.
Em simultâneo, estou a desenvolver o BM200/DOC DIY V2.0, dos quais já puderam ver alguns desenhos, mas importante mesmo era terminar a V1.0 que penso que esteja pronto para quem o quiser fazer como DIY. (Estou a pensar no António Vitor...)

Hoje de manhã, estava a bombar joía com as novas modificações! 
Importante, como o António Mota dizia, é o pescoço encostar ao disco e não o ultrapassar (como eu tinha).
Depois de o encostar, começou a escumar convenientemente.

*Nota*
A peça ref. 6, tem 3mm de espessura


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Ferrer...

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Pedro
Este desenho ja me parace mais apropriado para um bom funcionamento.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Venho por este meio afirmar que a versão BM200/DOC V1.1 é uma opção válida. (Tipo plug & play)
Muita sujidade na parte superior do copo, pouca na tampa e alguma água suja (parece-me escura) no copo colector.

Pelos vossos relatos, na V1.0 teria demasiada água no copo e demasiada sujidade na tampa, que indiciava uma escumação líquida em demasia... certo?

Ainda assim vou prosseguir com a V2.0, pois falta pouco para acabar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Entao Pedro,novidades?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Junto seguem fotos do Escumador BM200/DOC DIY V1.1
O escumador está ainda sem a parte final do corpo. Espero aplicá-la ainda esta semana.
Podem ver um filme mais abaixo.

*Condições de trabalho:* 3 dias e meio












*Filme*


Entretanto, a V2.0 já está em funcionamento. Entrou ontem em acção e hoje de manhã procedi a alguns ajustes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

por baixo onde diz incorporar retirei este código...
do lado direito do teu link...

só tens de colocar esta parte entre parenteses rectos flash .. parenteses rectos /flash a parte que está vermelho e apenas essa.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=pt-br&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=pt-br&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

o skimmerr parec bom, é pena não se ver as bolhas por causa do disco da tunze, para determinar se tens realmente turbulência a mais...não dá para ver...


assim:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Muito obrigado António Vitor!
It's already done!

"[" & "flash" & "]" & "http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=en&fs=1" & "[/" & "flash" & "]"

Para quem também não sabia, basta seguir a sintaxe acima descrita, sem as aspas e os '&'...

Obrigado
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Parece que a V2.0 do escumador BM200/DOC apresenta alguns problemas ao nível do ar.
Como assim?

A bomba apresenta algumas dificuldades em 'pegar'.
Esta manhã tive que soprar no tubo do ar para a ajudar...
Agora da parte da tarde, a minha esposa teve um 'furo' na formação e foi almoçar a casa.
Telefonou-me toda assustada, pois vinha um barulho do aquário.

Imaginei logo o que era e lá lhe disse para desligar a ficha do escumador...
O mais estranho é que não faltou a luz, caso contrário o relógio da minha mesa de cabeceira estaria a piscar...

A V1.1 prepara-se para ser a versão final.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto seguem as fotos finais (da versão final) do *Escumador BM200/DOC DIY V1.1*

Esta parte final incidiu na finalização da parte superior do corpo.

Afinação em altura do disco Tunze.
Criação de uma flange para permitir eventualmente a criação de um furo no copo para retirar o líquido
O copo assenta assim no pescoço da flange e no disco Tunze.





















Podem ver aqui (post #137) os desenhos finais da sua contrução.


Assim que possível irei colocar os desenhos 3D.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

:SbOk: tá bonito sim senhor...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Tal como prometido, seguem os desenhos 3D do *Escumador BM200/DOC DIY V1.1 (versão final)*












*Identificação das peças*











Os desenhos de fabrico, estão no post #137.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podem ver um pequeno filme que relata a construção do escumador.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

dei nota 5 no youtube...
 :Big Grin: 
merece!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto segue um filme que demonstra o funcionamento do escumador.
O antes e o depois de 4 dias de escumação, aspectos de construção...
São cerca de 6 minutos de filme com música de Mozart.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

